# Coffin Room: Dungeons of Horror



## AnestheticX (Jun 20, 2011)

This is a coffin/dungeon room my crew and I of 5 people recreated completely. You can see the before and after photos, such a HUGE difference!! We stripped the walls, constructed new steps, huge pillars, skulls and more! Check it out!

We do this for a living and we love it! If you have any questions, let me know!

:xbones: :jol:

BEFORE









AFTER


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

bowing head in shame... I'll never post another pic of my lame- a$$ props,again... lol

AnestheticX, absolutely love everything about it.  

and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I love the stone work and skulls. Nice job.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Nice work on the wall with the semi buried skull. I may have to use that idea when I make my "bottomless pit"


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

The detail is great. I also love the skulls in the wall. What did you use for the dirt?


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Simply Amazing!!


----------



## AnestheticX (Jun 20, 2011)

Ohhh psh I have a lot to learn! Thank you so much for the compliments and warm welcome


----------



## AnestheticX (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you! It was a lot of hard work!!


----------



## AnestheticX (Jun 20, 2011)

Spooky1 said:


> I love the stone work and skulls. Nice job.





Wildcat said:


> The detail is great. I also love the skulls in the wall. What did you use for the dirt?


The dirt is all a painting technique


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

CreeepyCathy said:


> bowing head in shame... I'll never post another pic of my lame- a$$ props,again... lol


Yeah ... what she said ...


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

That dirt is a painting technique?!? That is way too cool. I believe a how to is in your future


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

tuck said:


> That dirt is a painting technique?!? That is way too cool. I believe a how to is in your future


I second that.


----------



## AnestheticX (Jun 20, 2011)

remylass said:


> I second that.


Hahha.....mayyybbbee...


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow! Love the detail - very creative!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Ok, I was for sure you were going to say that the dirt was dirt. That is an awesome paint job.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice work.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice attention to detail.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Dirrrrty girl! Great paint job.

We can tell you worked hard on it.


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow! I am speechless! That is amazing! Great Job!


----------

